# ESquema del circuito de un secador



## juanito1712 (Ene 11, 2012)

Buenos dias estoy con un secador de pelo entre mis manos y lo que pretendo es poder sacar la resistencia para utilizarla en un proyectito que tengo en mente.

Este es el 3r secador que consigoy esta vez paso de cargármelo como los otros dos primero quiero conocer como está montado y luego una vez tenga un esquema a ver si me echais una man con que tengo que quitar que tengo que puentear...

Lo que pretendo es simplificar al máximo el circuito, unicamente tener la resistencia que se encienda y se apague con un interruptor y yau...

conectarla a 220 parece que no funciona, si que funciona pero se jode la resistencia que ya me ha pasado

voy a ver si consigo aclararme con esta maraña de cables e interruptores y poco a poco vamos quitando elementos....




Lo primero que me genera dudas son unos interruptores como estos
www.grpdfond.com/pdf/Part1_switches.pdf
es el defond dse 2310 el de 4 patillas por 2 y 3 posiciones 

no se como funciona y en el pdf no lo veo

la primera intencion es puentear los interruptores y quitar todo lo que sobre


y otra duda que me asaslta...

si le quito el ventilador seguira funcionando todo?



me auto respondo si le quito el ventilador sigue funcionando


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 11, 2012)

si le sacas el ventilador ardera el filamento hasta eleminar su ultimo resto de material la llave es selectora de potencia.
 tu tienes que puentear de punta a punta la resistencia, pero agregale un tramo de 2/3 de las que se quemaron para que no arda y se queme


----------



## juanito1712 (Ene 11, 2012)

esque el filamento está dividido en 3 fases distintas y no me aclaro con el

y no quiero discutirte que sean selectores de potencia pero... parecen interruptores simplemente, algo raros pero interruptores...

no me aclaro yo mucho con esto ahora mismo, esque los cables van y vienen y esta todo un tanto raro...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 11, 2012)

Tendrá varias configuraciones de series y paralelos para conseguir varios niveles de potencia. Con alimentación monofásica no puede haber varias fases y ese cambio puee ir con unos interruptores o conmutadores.
Puede que sencillamente se conecte una, dos o tres resistencias.

Si lo conectas sin el ventilador se quemará casi instantáneamente, lo tendrías que conectar a una tennsión reducida para evitarlo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2012)

Bueno empezando por el principio...entender qué es y cómo funciona cada parte del aparato.

Tiene 2 o 3 resistencias de alambre, y tiene 1 motor de corriente continua! algunos de alterna, pero sino es continua.

Tiene una llave de 3 puntos doble...entonces con eso va manejando todo.

Primero enciende ventilador y 1 resistencia, despues el ventilador y la otra resistencia...

La corriente eléctrica pasa por la resistencia, en serie con un pequeño rectificador de media onda y en serie con el motor..


----------



## juanito1712 (Ene 11, 2012)

no hay 1 sino 2 interruptores y se van comunicando entre ellos no se como la verdad, el chino que ha diseñado eso los tiene bien puestos igual para vosotros que sabeis mas no tanpo pero para mi si 

y ya tengo pilas en el tester que esta mañana estaba muy ciego

el interruptor ya tengo claro como funciona si el patillaje es de 2x4 y tiene 3 posiciones algo asi

1  2
3  4
5  6
7  8


en una posicion abre 1-3 y 2-4 en otra 3-5 4-6 y en otra 5-7 6-8 en todos los contactos hay una resistencia de 1,1 que no creo que cuente para nada asi que ya tengo un punto mas claro

y a eso le he hecho un poco una chapucilla he ido quitando cosas del circuito asi un poco a las brabas y al final se calentaba el filamento pero no llegaba a ponerse al rojo vivo asi que he ido quitando trocitos de filamento hasta que se ha puesto asi bastante rojo, lo he tenido 5 minutos encendido y aguanta la verdad.... no es muy ortodoxo el metodo que he empleado pero oye.... funciona

ahora dibujaré con que he terminado a ver si alguien me puede explicar un poco que es lo que tengo por ahi









disculpad si no he seguido demasiado bien las "normas" para dibujar un esquema pero hasta ahi llego yo

esto es con lo que he terminado en esta posición esta apagado solo funciona poniendo el interruptor en la posición contraria comunicando el primero con el segundo de la parte de arriba y el primero con el sgundo de la de abajo

ahora van las preguntas, segun esto, el diodo no hace falta para nada no?

y que es lo que hacen esa resistencia y es condensador ahi?








esto es equivalente?


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 11, 2012)

el diodo es el cambio de velocidad/potencia del secador, si lo sacas solo sera de 1 velocidad


----------



## juanito1712 (Ene 12, 2012)

ammm vale, pero en estos momentos despues de quitarle un monton de mierda solo es de "1 velocidad" o se calienta la resistencia o no, todo lo que hay es lo que se ve en el esquema, y segun me parece el diodo ese, no está haciendo absolutamente nada en estos momentos no?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 13, 2012)

el diodo es restificador para el motor si lo sacas no andara y a la misma vez reduce la potencia de trabajar de la resistencia a media onda el capacitor con la resistencia es un snubber decime lo que quieras, pero el diagrama esta mal no pongas una bobina como simbolo de una resitencia por que pense que ese era el motor o una reactancia... el segundo diagrama si dejalo asi que queda basico...


----------



## juanito1712 (Ene 13, 2012)

el motor ya esta fuera, todo lo que hay es lo que se ve en el esquema, nada mas

y la resistencia del secador no sabia como dibujarla eso me hacia gracia XD, que solo estudie electronica un año en bachiller hace 5 o 6 años y como que ya...

y lo del diodo
cuando mueva el interruptor al lado contrario la otra pata se queda al aire no? si solo hace contacto el primero y el segundo no esta haciendo nada entonces


y lo del snubber he mirado en la wiki y que hace? deja pasar cierta cantidad de voltaje por el para que el filamento no se coma los 220?


----------



## Manuel51 (Ene 15, 2012)

Si el diodo soporta el paso de la corriente de la resistencia podrías conectarlo así y tendrías dos potencias distintas.

Saludos.


----------

